

The rise in demand for iPhone app developers - technogist
http://www.technogist.com/2013/03/the-rise-in-demand-for-iphone-app-developers.html

======
zwass
This smells like SEO tag text...

(This account is pretty spammy in general.)

~~~
yeabuddy
Thought the same thing myself.

